# Tell Me About This Watch. Newbie Here! Help



## ForceRecon (Dec 20, 2007)

I've got a O&W Caribbean 1000 with a yellow face. I think it's a Model 708 from what it says on the back. Guys I ran across this watch a few weeks ago and it's in perfect working order. It has kept time and date perfect for the past two weeks. I'm a Scuba Diver and when I seen this watch had a rating of 1000 meters it caught my eye. I found this thing in a small jewelry box from a Storage Unit that I was cleaning out. My family owns 13 Storage Facilitys and I clean out units that people defalt on or don't pay on. So, What is this thing worth? I'm currently trying to sell it on Ebay.Thanks for all your help and info and input. http://i124.photobucket.com/albums/p7/Kenn...000Watch-08.jpg


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice watch to find!!!

Probably worth between Â£400-600 GBP maybe?

Condition is everything with these though.....


----------



## ForceRecon (Dec 20, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Nice watch to find!!!
> 
> Probably worth between Â£400-600 GBP maybe?
> 
> Condition is everything with these though.....


 Thanks Jason! I think it's a Kick Ass watch for the age of it. I'm on the lookout for watches now!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Your welcome FR...

Check out down this page that Dave has put together....

You'll find some history and stuff you will find interesting...

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=17722


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Ohhh nice find, I wish one of those would fall into my lap!


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Ohhh nice find, I wish one of those would fall into my lap!


Me too.

I love watching the first series of "The Professionals" as both Bodie and Doyle have them.


----------

